# Nikon vs. Canon



## Matt49 (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone please explain to me the pros and cons for both Nikon and Canon. I want to know which is best and why. Thanks!


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

There is this thing called Google. You might want to have a look...

Craig


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Depends on who you speak to.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

There has never been a correct answer...just the same old tired question.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Both Nikon and canon DSLR are very good. 
You can't really go wrong with either. It is really a matter of personal preferences.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

They are both excellent, and so are several other companies.

The way to arrive at a personal answer (the only answer that matters) is, IMO, to figure out what kind(s) of photography you want to do and which features are essential to you, then start looking for gear that's the closest fit for your needs. If you're sure you want/need a system camera (interchangeable lenses), it can also be relevant to know if you have a lot of friends already using one system.

And above all, learn all you can about photography and practice as much as possible. All the gear in the world won't make a bad photographer any good.


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

They're both good options but usually one leapfrogs over the other one every generation, right now personally I would choose nikon, for me the main selling points were that it was cheaper and better value for money, I was a canon owner for a very long time but I then switched recently just after the Nikon D800E came out and right now Canon is going in the wrong direction, their lenses are getting ridiculously overpriced and the options that are available are getting less and less. The sensors on the Nikons are amazing at the moment to, even though they're made by Sony, the dynamic range on them is another selling point that really got me to.

At the end of the day, the lenses are what's really important not so much the camera, cameras will come and go but most lenses will last you for years, if not decades and also the Nikon lenses can be mounted on Canon cameras but Canon lenses cannot be mounted on a Nikon camera, with an adaptor of course so in the future if you ever wanted to try a different camera out you can try your Nikon lenses easily on a Canon body instead if you wanted to?


----------

